# Sharpies ?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently read an article in MR about adding graffiti to box cars etc. The author mentioned a White Sharpie. Now I have been here on Vacation for a week and have not seen one anywhere!
Is there such a thing?


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

googled with "white sharpie marker" it poped right up. 


GaryR


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary. They don't make a Sharpie Marker. Its a white Sharpie Paint. There is a difference according to their website. I'll try Wallys again, but, in a different section.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a ting called a " Paint Pen" Is looks like a marker with a metal body. It has a felt tip and a ball inside to mix it like a rattle can. It comes in Red, White, Blue, Black, Orange, Yellow. I use Paint Pens to make timing positions on gears before I disassemble them 


JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do you buy them JJ? Please


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the largest chain of crafts stores in the US, they have several brands 

http://www.michaels.com/ 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. Found a Michaels 3 1/2 miles from here. I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
they also have the rust stuff in bottles for antiquing.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty. I went earlier today and picked up the Sharpie Paints. Even got a 50% off coupon. 
Thanks for everybodies help.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Oh, it isn't http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpie_%28boat%29 
_Sharpie (boat)__*Sharpies* are a type of hard chined sailboat with a flat bottom, extremely shallow draft, centerboards and straight, flaring sides. They are believed to have originated in the New Haven, Connecticut region of Long Island Sound, United States. They were traditional fishing boats used for oystering, and later appeared in other areas. With swing centreplates and shallow balanced rudders they are well suited to sailing in shallow tidal waters. _


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used white paint pens on dark colored cars, and black sharpies on light colored cars. 

Of course, Mdm. Mallet often gets touched up with a back sharpie. She's made of white plastic and a scratch REALLY stands out.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod;

Used a standard Sharpie extra fine marker to make the louvers and radiator slats stand out on my Mack. Allowed it a day to dry, then oversprayed with Dullcote.










Best,
David Meashey


----------

